# Glock 26 vs Glock 43



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

What exactly is the difference between the 26 and new 43?


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Double stack vs single stack stands out to me the most


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Biggest difference is single stack. It is basically a 42 up sized to accommodate the 9mm.


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

43 will be smaller easier to carry, Google gets you faster results.....


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Smaller, thinner profile. This is an easy pocket gun and won't print much at all. Comfort wise, a lot of bigger people will feel more comfort with the 26. Also the 26 does hold more rounds. At the end of the day, concealed carry is all about finding the right balance of things. I'm a big guy so the double stack is more comfortable in my hand than most single stacks but it sure is cool to be able to slide a glock 42 in my pocket where no one can see it.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Talked to my buddy, they should get some around May 1. Should be a very hot item for a while, as the slim profile and the 9mm platform are both very desirable. Fits very closely in the market with the Sig P938, except obviously on the Glock point and shoot platform.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Gtdist.com has my 42 headed to the FFL. Should have it by Friday. I also have a 27 .40cal that I really like. Excited to see what this 380 is all about in comparison to my bodyguard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

I have a few of the 42s in stock and will have a 43 here on Monday. I'll do a side by side comparison then.


----------

